# One Stroke inks



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

If you have used One Stroke Inks and have also used Wilflex or Rutland please let me know what you think about One Stroke, is it worth making a change?


----------



## antman428 (Sep 1, 2007)

I actually use a mix of one stroke and rutland only because I don't like a few of rutlands colors consistencies, ultramarine and scarlet in particular. On the flip side I wouldn't give up some of rutlands colors for one strokes such as kelly, m2 yellow.one stroke can be a bit pricey though. I do think the white is over priced, good ink just expensive.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

I use a bit of One stroke inks - they have a good line of inks but a bit pricey
I use their specialty inks all the time - they are the best...
metallics, fluorecents, glow in the dark, velvet, baby soft, etc. - Their specialty inks are top notch.


----------



## elaborate images (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. I don't have a price list and didn't know they were pricey.


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Received a sample of the One Stroke white in the mail today. LOVE IT....LOVE IT.....LOVE IT.... used it to print white on black and for a print flash print and didn't know what I was missing.

Made all the difference in the world. But yes, it is pricey.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello Amy,

How much did they charge you for it? Are you testing it manually or automatic....on 100% cotton or 50/50?

Bryant


----------



## amy_schutt (May 29, 2007)

Tried it on a 50/50 blend, manual, the sample was free. A quart cost me about $40. I got 2 quarts of athletic ink and a quart of the white, with shipping it was $141.

I'll be buying it again, though, in a gallon. It mixed really good, like a spreadable cream cheese consistency. I'm impressed with how there was no bleed at all.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow, that's $120 a gallon. For some reason I never see any printers using it here in California, must be the cost and everyone these days is looking for ways to pinch pennies. 

I run short runs and sleeves on the manual Hopkins press instead of the M & R Automatics and I hate using thick and sticky low bleed white. You really get a workout with your arms on the larger full chest designs. I spent a lot of time trying different low bleed whites from Wilflex Buffalo White to Union ink Maxopaque to Rutland Lo Bleed and I always go back to using International Coatings 711 LF. It's creamy and it flashes fast. At the show they said they had a new one that's even creamier but a little more expensive. You can get a gallon of IC-711LF from Sericol out of Kansas City for about half that price plus shipping. 1-800-255-4562 They also have the 1100 series athletic colors for mesh jerseys and other poly blends of athletic wear.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Union's Bright Cotton White, or QCM's XOLB158 Creamy Glacier White. Decent prices and very easy printing through just about any mesh. Print/flash/print through a 230 on black looks great.


----------



## DigitalOutput (Oct 23, 2009)

I have ordered from One Stroke before. A little bit pricey, but they have EXCEPTIONAL customer service!!


----------

